# The art of editing photographs



## OGIGA (Apr 30, 2007)

Okay, so I know that one of the most important things about photography is editing, but I'd like to know how you guys edit your photographs. What software do you use and what do you do to your photos? I'll tell you how I photograph mine...

I take tons of pictures and only edit and post the presentable ones. I almost never use the flash on my camera. Instead, I turn on an extra light or put the subject (which is usually the mantis) near a lamp.

I have been using Microsoft Office Picture Manager (2003). I cropped all the photographs that I posted. I use Autocorrect and see if it makes the picture look right (undo if not). Then, I use Enhance colors, which is great for white balancing. Sometimes, I mess with the saturation to change the intensities of the colors. And sometimes I alter the tones (midtones, highlights, shadows) but I usually don't have to.

Adobe Photoshop can definitely do more, but I currently don't have it installed.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 30, 2007)

Good advice..but also alot of cameras come with photo editing software, my Canon came with Digital Photo Professional 1.6.1, ZoomBrowser EX and Canon Photo Record. I dont think I have MO Picture Manager, should I have that if I have Microsoft XP?

:?


----------



## Rory (Jul 24, 2007)

II used photoshop or imageready.


----------



## Ian (Jul 24, 2007)

I never edit my photographs. I think it can be much more rewarding to take a photo that looks excellent, rather than to gain the quality by editing the image. All I ever do is crop images.

Although...photoshop CS2 I use for editing random images, creating logos, etc, and it really is great.

Can certainly reccomend.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 24, 2007)

I agree, If you are selling something such as a gecko or mantis, It would be giving the wrong idea of the colors. When the animal arrives &amp; it's not as beautiful or as bright as the pictures, Then in some cases you are charging a good amount for what is not worth the price of the animal. This is why I dont edit a photograph. But on the other hand you can use it for your own viewing? Or when you are not trying to sell the animal? So many people in the gecko world are using editing software for what they are selling.

Sorry, I just love seeing the animals the way they are.  



> I never edit my photographs. I think it can be much more rewarding to take a photo that looks excellent, rather than to gain the quality by editing the image. All I ever do is crop images.Although...photoshop CS2 I use for editing random images, creating logos, etc, and it really is great.
> 
> Can certainly reccomend.


----------



## Ian (Jul 24, 2007)

I agree Mikhail. But sometimes it can be interesting to add a sepia, or other coloured tone to the photo...just out of interest.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 24, 2007)

Ian,

Yes I like doing this as well, Dont get me wrong it's a lot of fun editing pictures :wink: I do it for fun.



> I agree Mikhail. But sometimes it can be interesting to add a sepia, or other coloured tone to the photo...just out of interest.


----------

